# Looking for female(s) or neutered male(s) in Central Ca.



## Raury (Jun 5, 2015)

I recently upgraded my pair of girls to a DCN and I'm looking for a new addition to accompany them in their new big home! A bonded pair is also fine! Since they're girls, the new rat or rats have to either be female or neutered male. I live near Visalia, Ca and I'd prefer meeting somewhere nearby (within 100 miles), but I will be traveling to Sacramento in September, I often make trips to Stockton, and after July 10th, I'd be able to meet near the bay area. If you have any questions about me or my rats or if you have rats available, please feel free to message me! I'd also be more than willing to show you pictures of my rats and their home.


----------

